# CWIS LLC / Non compete agreement questions!



## Ctcpp2015 (Dec 12, 2015)

Im starting a new property preservation company in Florida. My company was contacted by CWIS LLC about becoming a vender for them. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them? Are they legit? Are they a good company to start with?

Another question is the non compete agreement. Does anyone know if we can work with more than one national company of we sign this? My partner and I are intending to grow our company and we don't want to be limited to one national company.... Any wisdom on these matters would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

So are you thinking CWIS LLC is a National company?:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

A non compete will only hold up in court if you actively go after their clients, effectively causing a hardship for their company. They can't force you not to do the work your company performs, so I wouldn't worry about it, but I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Ctcpp2015 said:


> Im starting a new property preservation company in Florida. My company was contacted by CWIS LLC about becoming a vender for them. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them? Are they legit? Are they a good company to start with?
> 
> Another question is the non compete agreement. Does anyone know if we can work with more than one national company of we sign this? My partner and I are intending to grow our company and we don't want to be limited to one national company.... Any wisdom on these matters would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


Don't have any info on CWIS LLC but you sure picked a great time and state to jump into this business!
Good Luck............


----------



## Ctcpp2015 (Dec 12, 2015)

CWIS LLC has a HUD nation contract, or atleast that's what they are saying... It makes me nervous that no one knows who they are.. I don't want to get screwed.

Thanks to all that replied!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Ctcpp2015 said:


> CWIS LLC has a HUD nation contract, or atleast that's what they are saying... It makes me nervous that no one knows who they are.. I don't want to get screwed.
> 
> Thanks to all that replied!


You can look up the HUD awards and see who has the contract. I can tell you that CWIS LLC doesn't have the contract for Wisconsin. HUD also breaks it down it down by territory. I doubt they'd be dumb enough to award the entire nation to CWIS......


----------



## Ctcpp2015 (Dec 12, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> Ctcpp2015 said:
> 
> 
> > CWIS LLC has a HUD nation contract, or atleast that's what they are saying... It makes me nervous that no one knows who they are.. I don't want to get screwed.
> ...


They advertise that they work in Florida, Arizona in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Ctcpp2015 (Dec 12, 2015)

How do I look up HUD awards?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Ctcpp2015 said:


> How do I look up HUD awards?


http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/housing/sfh/reo/mm/mminfo
Click on *FSM Awardees Contact Information* near the bottom of the page.

Looks like CWIS has the HUD contract for 1 area - *8A (FL, PR, VI)*


----------



## Ctcpp2015 (Dec 12, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> Ctcpp2015 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I look up HUD awards?
> ...


Thanks for the help!


----------

